# Wow



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

These are changing the way we program decoders. We first saw them at Train Fest ready for beta testing. We now have them ready to ship. Will control motors, lights and provide sound with DCC commands, they are a perfect match to the new 6 AMP Air Wire Converter. Also will operate on DCC track power or DC. Purchase one loaded with all of the Diesel sound files or the one for Steam.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just finished installing one of the 5-amp WowDiesel boards in a project I'm working on. Sound quality is excellent, as is the motor control. I just got the track cleared on the railroad today, so I'll start fine-tuning things over the course of the next few weeks as time permits. The "Audio Assist" programming is pretty cool. I wouldn't say it completely eliminates the needs for CV programming, but it's pretty darned close. I had it out today with my Airwire OPS throttle--the one that cannot do any kind of programming--and was able to use the menus on the decoder to make a bunch of adjustments. I've used the smaller HO-sized WowSound decoders in a few other projects, and so far, I've been impressed with them. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Been running a WOW in a Bachmann G Forney for over a year now. Just love the sound quality and all the options for changing any sound you want and even the individual sound levels.

You can also synchronize the Chuff to exactly match the the rotation.

I have a Goose that will get a WOW installed in now.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Large Scale, 6A version has just been released. For battery Guys it is perfect to use with the AW 5A Converter.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

My mistake the new WOW is rated 5 amps continuous, the large Converter is rated 6 amps. Tim has this set up to install in a USA GP38-2, I think he will do a video of this install.


----------

